# wood smokehouse clone



## rcullison (Oct 10, 2010)

pics of my second smoker. my barrels finally rusted out


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool Camouflage!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice work - looking good


----------



## rcullison (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks. it seems to work well and the wife is very happy that is not " ugly" like my last one. Shes happy so im happy


----------

